# Bug-out or duty calls?



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

I was thinking... If SHTF, I would want to get out of the impact zone with my family as much as the next guy. I've been a prepper/survivalist for the last 30-some years but now that I work in healthcare, I can imagine my skills would be sorely needed @ the local hospital if the SHTF.

It reminds me of a few years ago when I brought my family to Korea and I tried to explain to my wife what to expect if the peninsula broke out into war while we were there. I would have been expected to head with my unit to the front near the DMZ to defend, to act as a speed bump against the great hordes while my wife was to gather the young kids and a bug-out bag or 2 and get off the peninsula the fastest way possible. The perils were great. We expected the North to slime or nuke the ports- sea & air - to prevent escape or reinforcement and the cities to lock up the supply lines and lines of communication. The civilian casualties were estimated in the hundreds of thousands in the first few hours to days. My family probably would not have made it off the peninsula. I don't think my wife would have had the wits to stay away from likely targets as she led my then toddlers through the chaotic Korean streets. I was reasonably sure that if the call came, we would never see each other again. Regardless, I would have done my duty.

I was wondering, if the SHTF how many preppers on this site would have to answer the call of duty for the greater good before tending your immediate family? And do they know that? And would they be able to continue mission without you?

For me, I have little faith in their skills and my wife does not share this passion. Occasionally she asks a question or two but she is grossly unprepared mentally and psychologically. It helps though that we watch the Walking Dead together, because it prompts some thoughts and she asks me more questions pertinent to a more realistic scenario. The kids are young but I teach them little by little. I find myself in the midst of re - evaluating our state of preparedness & plans.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I work in EMS and disaster response. In events that large, my family is the greater good in my eyes!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

To be honest, my duty to my family comes before my duty to country, and damn the greater good. I think that realistically, in the scenario described above in which nuclear weapons are used, it would be important to get your family to safety at the first sign of danger. Failing to do so, in my opinion, would be the gravest form of negligence, since it is your responsibility to care for your family not your wife, especially as you stated she would not have the wits to stay away from likely targets. Therefore by putting your "duty" before your family you have sentenced them to death. I think that you need to do some serious thinking, and get your priorities straight.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

No question here. Family first.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

And worse yet, what if you are in the military and are ordered to round up your neighbors and herd them to FEMA camps, or try to take weapons from them. How far do you decide to go before you buck the system? Even if your family is told they will be safe from the process...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

When I had a government job. Tornado was reported heading our way. About 5 minutes out. I sent the wife and kids to the basement as I headed out into the storm.

So to answer the OP question. I'd make sure my family was safe before reporting to work/duty.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

You have identified one of the things that I feel least prepared to deal with, my duty to the community vs my duty to my family. I hope that when confronted with a SHTF the scope of the disaster will make the decision for me. In a genuine collapse because their lives are imperiled and because society is collapsing I would get out of dodge with my family. In lesser situations it would be more difficult as several family members are legally obligated to be at their post and because there would be a sense that perhaps "I could make a difference"...

So long as society continues to function more or less my plan is to bug-in, fortifying my family home and doubling up with my brothers and their families, and to continue trying to help from this stronghold. However, the problem is when to bug out, societal collapse makes bugging in untenable, but when do you make the choice to abandon ship...hopefully before everyone else does, but not before its really necessary. Morally I am ok with putting my family first, but I desire to put the "greater good" in a close second.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

This makes me think of a quote General George S. Patton is credited with,"No bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country." There's still a lot of truth left in that argument!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

While not a first responder by any stretch of the imagination, as an Emergency Communications Coordinator for our County, I am obligated to help respond in disasters. One of the things that I was taught early on, was that you make sure that your family is secure before responding, because you can't do your job effectively if you preoccupied with worrying about them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Padre said:


> I hope that when confronted with a SHTF the scope of the disaster will make the decision for me.


This.

In the grand scheme of things I am going to get called in immediately. If I fail to show up, emergency assistance could be delayed or misdirected costing lives. The scope and nature of the event or emergency will dictate my actions more than any predetermined plan. Just the same the imperfect system I have developed is to secure my home and if need be retrieve my family members, I then have two trusted friends (non-drinkers with a particular set of skills) who will re-direct to my home. Both are former military and are talented when it comes to OPSEC. I may even consider sending an officer to my home. But there will be a point, one I cannot really identify in advance, where I will call an audible and return home to bug in or bug out. I am a family man and put them before all except Jesus. But it is never as cut and dry as people would want it to be, especially for those of us who serve the world in some capacity.


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmmm... This also reminds me of New Orleans during & post hurricane Katrina. Most of the police force was not present for duty & couldn't be accounted for. It was believed most of them bugged out despite the urgent need to maintain law & order hence the activation of the National Guard. The few that remained were paralyzed, unable to patrol or respond via flooded streets. Do you dial 911 when an armed thug breaks into your house in a similar scenario? I already have my answer - and a plan and the equipment for that.

I may have to spend some time rethinking various plans, packing lists, etc. To this point, I have planned mostly a bug-out but bug-in seems likely. Especially @ first... probably until we can reconnect to bug-out together.

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

In a nuke situation just clear the area. People will need help but unless you have mass stored decontamination equipment your gas mask will be worthless in about 6 to 8 hours. People will either live or die but contaminating yourself along with them will do nobody any good. As far as a Katrina type event you always secure your family beforehand then you can focus on others.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

God

Country

Famiely


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Your duty to family may just be an extention of your duty to country, if you don't take care of the bigger problem it's going to visit your family no matter what. The group has a better chance than the one


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have *NO* concerns about my safety because officers/EMS/FD/military/etc may stay home to protect themselves and their families. I think that they should when the situation presented is that far over the top.

I have *absolute* concerns about officers/military who have nowhere to go and empty shelves at home, a bunch of mouths to feed, a gun, a badge, and a piece of road or an intersection to "guard".

Very recent history is full of examples of people doing very bad things to their fellow citizens, and forced into a situation of "I didn't care/prepare" many will simply... take. This is shown in examples from Katrina, which was *just* a hurricane (to try and put it in scale with a national emergency like a collapse, or even future terrorist attacks that make 9/11 look like a truck bomb outside an empty diner)

I know that's bleak, but it's fact... get your head around it and be ready to not have to move around a lot so you're not exposed to "check points" and be ready to protect yourself and your loved ones... because when the storm comes, the wolves will follow.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dakine
Amen to that! That is the one thing that bothers me the most.My BOL is Kentucky and that's where my kids and grandkids are,right....and most of "our" supplies.How will I get from Fl(or off the ship) to Ky and my BOL if they have check points ,take my weapons or the roads are full of people???I can store enough fuel but again if "they" take it from me how do I get from point A to point B????I'm looking at small backroads and trying to have enough extra fuel. I'm also thinking of a BOV that can "plow" thru whatever, to get me home safe,course a nice 50 cal will blow anything away a mile out(now if I can find one)


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

gabbyj310 said:


> Dakine
> Amen to that! That is the one thing that bothers me the most.My BOL is Kentucky and that's where my kids and grandkids are,right....and most of "our" supplies.How will I get from Fl(or off the ship) to Ky and my BOL if they have check points ,take my weapons or the roads are full of people???I can store enough fuel but again if "they" take it from me how do I get from point A to point B????I'm looking at small backroads and trying to have enough extra fuel. I'm also thinking of a BOV that can "plow" thru whatever, to get me home safe,course a nice 50 cal will blow anything away a mile out(now if I can find one)


Gabby, one possibility is to add an additional fuel tank. Being under the vehicle it will be less noticeable.

In the scenario by the OP, if someone does not slow or stop the invaders then all will be lost. The family may not make it but then again if you have no time they still won't make it.

Comparing Katrina to an invasion doesn't work for me. In a flood I might sit in my boat and wait for the water. In a forest fire sitting in a metal or plastic tub surrounded by spare gas is a less than perfect plan. Each disaster requires special actions. There are many similarities but there are many differences.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> [snip] I'm looking at small backroads and trying to have enough extra fuel. [snip]


A while back someone told me that they were playing with their iphone's GPS feature and came across the option of having it pick a route for walking, instead of driving. They said it seemed to choose a route that followed small highways and back roads. Now everyone doesn't have an iphone, but if you know someone that does it may be worth looking into as a starting point.

Personally, we used DeLorme Gazetteers and Google Earth for planning backup routes to our alternate BOL's, then drove the routes to see for ourselves.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am single. 
In an event my mission will be to help and I will do it until we run out of food and fuel and a little bit after that as well.

if I had a family with young children the answer would have a big caveat attached to it though and might be different.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I think for my wife and I it will be a tipping point. We will do our duty up to the point that it becomes hopeless. It may start off like that or it may go on for quite some time. I guess age and experience will come in handy at that point.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

In theory, you can do both. If you can get a small core of neighbors on the same page, that would be the perfect scenario. You can provide a mutual defense, and pool your resources and experience together. Your chances are much better. The only problem is convincing them of the importance to organize, before the disaster occurs.

My opinion is that a single family in a bug out location is a recipe for disaster, no matter how remote the location is. One man can only stand so much sentry duty, when there will be so much work required. In my area, just gathering firewood for the winter will be a full time gig, not to mention maintenance, gardening, hunting and fishing...It makes my head hurt thinking about it..


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

After 2003 blackout and not being able to talk to my family for almost 3 days after it was all said and done I swore I'd move into my own jurisdiction so I could at least hear if something went wrong at home. Still didn't help. It is hard to concentrate while trying to help/assist other when you have no clue what is going on back at home.

I think Padre said it best, I hope the disaster or incident make that choice for me. 

I do know no matter what it is, my family will be safe and secure prior to me reporting.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mase92 said:


> After 2003 blackout and not being able to talk to my family for almost 3 days after it was all said and done I swore I'd move into my own jurisdiction so I could at least hear if something went wrong at home. Still didn't help. It is hard to concentrate while trying to help/assist other when you have no clue what is going on back at home.
> 
> I think Padre said it best, I hope the disaster or incident make that choice for me.
> 
> I do know no matter what it is, my family will be safe and secure prior to me reporting.


This is absolutely true. If you have your piece of mind first, you can concentrate on the other tasks at hand..


----------

